# Solved: Video Containers & Converters



## braxmonkey (Dec 18, 2010)

My understanding is that MPEG4 and, ether, webM or OGG allied with a flash fallback will cover video in HTML5. I've had limited success using VLC for converting video into OGG or webM. 

Any one want to recommend great application(s) for video trans-coding with the web in mind? (with preference going to freeware/shareware:up


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Format factory. Converts anything to anything and is free.


----------



## braxmonkey (Dec 18, 2010)

@colinsp Thanks for taking the time to respond but alas your suggestion is not capable of handling .ogv or .webm file extensions for output. 

The correct software suggestion would be able to convert Audio Video Interleave (.avi) or Matroska (.mkv) or etc. into the following: MPEG4 (.mp4) / OGG (.ogv) or webM vp8 video ogg audio (.webm) / *Flash Video (.flv) *not essential.

Any other suggestions for video conversion applications? with web in mind??


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Try this out for size... Googled "OGG webm converter" - top hit

Danny


----------



## braxmonkey (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Danny I got that application installed. It crashes when you convert anything over an hour so it does not work for me. I'm still looking and yes it had occurred to me to search google as well.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

I tried this free package aeons ago and had no problems...
http://www.mediacoderhq.com/index.htm
They currently support...
Video:
H.264, VP8, XviD, DivX, MPEG 1/2/4, Flash Video, Theora, Dirac, H.263, RealVideo*, Windows Media Video, MJPEG
Container:
MP4, WebM, F4V/FLV, Matroska, AVI, MPEG PS, MPEG TS, ASF, MTS/AVCHD, Quicktime/MOV, PMP, RealMedia*, OGM*


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

I've been using Miro video convertor without problems (used it today for some client work, as it happens) though prefer Freemake video convertor as there are more options.

In terms of what file formats, you only really need .mp4 and .webm. The .ogg format is no longer necessary after it lost out to .mp4. If you want to offer support for IE8 and below, you might have a Youtube backup, too, or you could just offer a download link (my preference).

Useful link: http://www.longtailvideo.com/html5/


----------



## braxmonkey (Dec 18, 2010)

Miro seems to be the front runner. I just wish VLC would get conversion working properly...


----------

